# Gallbladder Surgery?



## Endiku

So I found out yesterday that I have to have gallbladder surgery to remove it, due to having lost 12 pounds (having only been 92 pounds in the first place, that's quite a bit) and being unable to eat more than a few hundred calories a day. What I want to know is a. have you had your gallbladder removed? If so, how bad did it hurt and how long before you started feeling better? b. how long did it take for you to be riding again? c. anything I can do to prepare/make this easier?

Only being 16, its kind of crazy that I already need it removed but considering that it's only functioning at about 25%....


----------



## cakemom

I have. Easy surgery, done laproscopicalIy had to not ride for 6 weeks., but I'm an old woman of 36.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Six weeks? Darn, I was hoping for two or three! Was that timeframe because of discomfort or before of doctor orders?


----------



## SorrelHorse

My Mom had it out. She was in a lot of pain for a day or two and rode slowly about a week later, but took about three weeks to get back to being fully normal. 

Aunt had hers out too, about the same timeline.

I would suggest stocking up on the foods you can eat after, and plan on not moving for a couple days.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I had mine taken out lapro, I took about 2 weeks off from riding then took it fairly easy for another couple of weeks. The incision through my belly button bothered me a bit when I rode so I wore comfy pj/fleece pants for awhile. Surgery was quick & recovery was pretty easy. 

Definitely agree on stocking up on things for afterwards and follow the dr's orders. Sending well wishes your way!


----------



## Saddlebag

Apparently we heal well on the outside but much slower on the inside. That is why the 6 week ruling. No point in rushing things and having a rupture.


----------



## cakemom

I am also a fibro patient and had tons of scar tissue taken out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant

I've had mine out....

Nowadays, they do laproscopic GB surgery so it's ALOT quicker heal time.

With the pain meds, the pain was not all tht bad!!!

HOWEVER< 6 weeks is the general rule before any vigorous activity like riding.....and i highly urge you to FOLLOW the doctor's orders to the letter. If you rush back into things you can severely damage your insides....remember, you may have only small holes on the outside, which will heal quickly, but INSIDE you will have just had a major organ removed.


I would not attempt any vigorous activity until the doctor says it's ok.


----------



## Endiku

Thank guys! I'll definately talk it over with the surgeon and make sure that I LISTEN to him  especially with the kind of riding I do, I'll be taking that full 6 weeks. Although I might have to go pull out one of the plodders and go for a walk or two xD can't live without those horses!

Two more questions. I know there's eating restrictions for a while after surgery...what are they like and for how long?

Also if anyone had any ideas for keeping riding-fit while I'm laid up (atleast a week after surgery ofcourse, or when the Dr. okays it) that'd be great. I'd hate to go right into reining lessons looking like mush o.o


----------



## Beauseant

My surgeon did not give me any dietary restrictions. I know some do. Mine didn't.

I have some post surgery advice....WALK. ALOT. first, after surgeries, there is sometimes a risk of blood clots in your veins. You don't want that to happen, so the nurses will likely advise you to WALK WALK WALK...hours after surgery even!!! You MUST get blood flowing back into your lower legs, or the clots can form. 

Walking also clears the gas out of your diaphram/abomen area. The doctor will blow up this area like a balloon... with gas so that he can get the gallbladder, which is small, without nicking or damaging the surrounding organs..like the pancreas, for example. you DO NOT want to get pancreatitis....it makes you very very sick.....hence the gas used to blow you up like a balloon. Walking helps to get rid of any excess gas that the doctor leaves behind. This is not the gas you are thinking of....this kind cannot escape via the rear end. It slowly dissolves inside you, but until it does you may feel moderate pain.....some have reported it being quite uncomfortable. The doc leaves as much out via a tube while you are still asleep ...but not all.
Walking helps the gas dissolve quicker....which equals a happier you!!!


3 days after my surgery, i walked a mile...uphill....I was short of breath, which scared me a bit, but then i remember reading that shortness of breath was normal. I walked a mile or two every day because there was NO WAY i was getting a blood clot!!!:shock:


----------



## Endiku

Thankyou for the advice! I'll definately be doing a lot of walking then o.o last thing I need is blood clots or pancreatitis !


----------



## Moveurasets

I had mine taken out when I was about 24, its not to bad the 1st 2 days it hurts to laugh/cough lol. After prob a week you feel pretty normal. I will say I am not sure about anyone else that after the surgery right after I ate I would have to be ready for the bathroom for like a year thank god it calmed down lol. I didn't have a horse during this period so not sure about the riding.


----------

